# Dent in forehead after fall



## JoPo

My one year old fell about 4 days ago after pulling up on a door frame. Typically it occurred as I was saying how I found this time stressful and am always worried she will fall, cut her face and get a scar!! She got a deep imprint of the frame just above her eye, but the skin didnt break. However, she still has an indentation in this spot. It's about 1.5 cm long and about 2mm wide. I am freaking out. The skull feels fine underneath and I am sure it is just a soft tissue injury, but I am so worried it will be there permanently. Has anyone else had this happen and what was the outcome. Does anyone know any tricks to help heal it?
I am very upset that this happened whilst I was right there.


----------



## Katie T

My DD2 fell when she was about 13 months. She hit her head on tile floor and got a big bruised bump. She cried of course but it swelled out, she didn't pass out or throw up. I thought it seemed ok. (as far a a boo boo goes)

Once it healed it is indented. I have showed the Dr and he doesn't seem concerned. It is right on the her forehead, about right above her eye. I think it is a cute little part of her now. She will be 2 this month and it hasn't changed at all so I think it will be there forever.

How long ago did it happen? If it never swells out I would check with the dr. It should swell out right after it happens. If it is there after the original injury she will probably have it forever but you won't know till you get there.

Welcome to Mothering, it is a wonderful little place. I hope your DD is ok.


----------



## Irishmommy

My almost 10 yo has an indent from when she was just turned 4.


----------



## JoPo

Thanks guys. Unfortunately not what I wanted to hear! It only happened on Thursday, so maybe with time it will be less noticeable. I can't help but feel I ruined my angels beautiful face.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~

Im kinda surprised it still a dent. My one year old fell and cracked his head onthe concrete a few weeks ago. BAD!!! It was a horrible looking GREEN dent for about 2 hours, then turned blackish purple and turned to an egg. its totally healed now, and you would never know it happened by looking at him. Perhaps hers will heal just as well.

ETA, dont beat yourself up. Her angel face still has lots of growing to do. And bangs are VERY in right now.


----------



## JoPo

Thanks Barbie64g.
We saw a neurosurgeon today (for an unrelated issue but quite a fortuitous appointment!!!) who thinks it is possible she dented the bone. He also thinks that with time, the bone should remodel as she is very young and that it will go away. I'm still not 100% convinced, with several reports by mothers to the contrary. But fingers crossed.........


----------



## brig1

I was wondering if the dent on your little one has gone away over the past few months? My 10 mo old had a fall about 2 weeks ago. I took her to the dr and he didn't seem concerned about it. The bruise has almost gone away, but there is a small dent in her forehead, just as you mentioned. I have a well baby check up this week so I'm going to ask the dr about it again. Since your baby's experience sounded similar I was curious to know if it is going away? I am hopeful the dent will go away since the skull is still soft and growing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## COgirl19

My DD did this at 18 months and she is perfectly fine. You can see a very slight scar on her forehead but you can't even see it unless you know where to look and she is angled in the right light. Honestly, I might just be seeing things since not even my DH can see it.

FWIW - after she did it she came down with a stomach bug. I was terrified and thought it was related to her bump on the head and rushed her to the ER. They checked her out thoroughly and even did a CAT scan and there was absolutely nothing wrong. Just a little bump and an unfortunately timely stomach flu. She is almost 4 now. Do don't worry, bad bumps on the head happen and your DD will be fine!


----------



## Peony

I have a small dent in my forehead from a fall as a young child. Only I can see it, no one else notices. Most children do not escape childhood without a battle wound or several.


----------



## suyi

*dent on forehead*

Hi Jo Po or anyone who similar experiences,

Did the dent ever go away on the forehead? And was it permanent? Did you do anything to the scar - such as topical, massage, etc? Thanks so much!


----------



## TheDeepEnd

suyi said:


> Hi Jo Po or anyone who similar experiences,
> 
> Did the dent ever go away on the forehead? And was it permanent? Did you do anything to the scar - such as topical, massage, etc? Thanks so much!


Can I ask JoPo and suyi if either of your children's dents ever improved over time? We're about three weeks into the same (almost identical) injury, and it's pretty much all I can think about, stare at, obsess over . . .

Any update would be super appreciated!


----------



## Katarain

My toddler has a habit of hitting her head on things. A lot. I'd call our nurse line and was told that a bump was okay, but one of the things to bring her in to see the doctor was if there was a dent. I'd suggest seeing a doctor, just to be on the safe side. Or at least call your nurse line.

Oh wow, old post. If you call your doctor about this 7 year old incident, they may think you're crazy.


----------



## NicoleGuild

TheDeepEnd said:


> Can I ask JoPo and suyi if either of your children's dents ever improved over time? We're about three weeks into the same (almost identical) injury, and it's pretty much all I can think about, stare at, obsess over . . .
> 
> Any update would be super appreciated!


hello, Please do tell me if over the past few years there is an improvement? My 18 month old daughter fell when she was 9 months old, hit her head on the floor tripping over something and has a dent still!!!!! Im besides myself... and have been since then. Please, I need reassurance.


----------



## NicoleGuild

suyi said:


> *dent on forehead*
> 
> Hi Jo Po or anyone who similar experiences,
> 
> Did the dent ever go away on the forehead? And was it permanent? Did you do anything to the scar - such as topical, massage, etc? Thanks so much!


Would love to know to - my one has the same thing  and I trihnk its there to stay.


----------

